
Show HN: Lunacy – We hacked Sketch file and created a viewer on Windows - rustoffee
https://icons8.com/lunacy
======
rustoffee
Today we are very excited to announce the release of Icons8 Lunacy 2.0: Free
viewer for Sketch files on Windows

Over the past month Igor, developer of Lunacy, has been working on fixing bugs
reported by the community, implementing new features, and introducing new UI
for the application.

In Alpha version you could:

\- Open .sketch files

\- Export images

\- Inspect layers, measurements, styles, fonts, colors, etc.

\- Generate CSS for layers

In the new release we added:

\- Symbols support

\- Fonts auto search in Google Fonts

\- Shadows/Blur effect support

\- Offsets between the objects are now displayed

\- Selection of multiple elements

\- Complete UI design overhaul

Icons8 Lunacy doesn't require internet connection, thus you can work from
anywhere. And have we mentioned it is completely free? :)

We want to know what you think of Lunacy. We’re looking forward to hearing
your feedback and to answering your questions!

